# Closed :)



## deana (Nov 4, 2021)

Closed now! Good night everyone


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Nov 4, 2021)

I would love to come! Can I bring you a hybrid as a tip? :> If so just let me know what color you like


----------



## magicaldonkey (Nov 4, 2021)

would love to visit for the tomato starts!! i don't know if i can get the cooking recipe from Flo yet though as i only just completed the Project K quest and the cooking recipes aren't appearing at my nookstop, but i shall try


----------



## deana (Nov 4, 2021)

CinnamonCrab said:


> I would love to come! Can I bring you a hybrid as a tip? :> If so just let me know what color you like



I don't need any hybrids, but if you want to bring one then..  surprise me lol. You can leave it by my house currently right on the beach (temporarily while rearranging things), it could use some decorating anyway


----------



## jadetine (Nov 4, 2021)

I would love to visit! Lmk if you need any of the other crops


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Nov 4, 2021)

I wouldn't mind stopping by for a bit to grab the DIY + tomato starts!


----------



## Merumeruki (Nov 4, 2021)

Hello! I would love to come by


----------



## deana (Nov 4, 2021)

jadetine said:


> I would love to visit! Lmk if you need any of the other crops



So far all I have is tomatos so I'll take anything!


----------



## Bulbadragon (Nov 4, 2021)

Could I come by? I can bring some wheat starts


----------



## deana (Nov 4, 2021)

Bulbadragon said:


> Could I come by? I can bring some wheat starts



I will let you in shortly I'm going to limit to 5 at a time for now


----------



## maddong (Nov 4, 2021)

hi id love to come and visit if possible!


----------



## Sara? (Nov 4, 2021)

May i also
Come buy to get some veggies ?


----------



## MKInfinite (Nov 4, 2021)

Can I come visit if possible?
I can leave you some potato and sugar cane seeds.


----------



## Melonyy (Nov 4, 2021)

Hi, i'd love to visit


----------



## Garrett (Nov 4, 2021)

Hi, I'd love to visit. I can drop off a potato start for you. 

Garrett from Canoubiers.


----------



## Burumun (Nov 4, 2021)

I'd love to visit, if possible.


----------



## deana (Nov 4, 2021)

Thanks to everyone I now have all of the crops!

Nobody else needs to bring me any more crops I am good now lol


----------



## ahbramey (Nov 4, 2021)

Would love to stop by if possible! Thanks so much.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Nov 4, 2021)

Hi there! I'd love to stop by for the Cherry Pie if you're still open.

I'd also love to bring something as a tip. I have a Small Wooden Partition DIY that I just got that's also new. Would that be something you're interested in? I also have the Log Fence DIY available.


----------



## deana (Nov 4, 2021)

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Hi there! I'd love to stop by for the Cherry Pie if you're still open.
> 
> I'd also love to bring something as a tip. I have a Small Wooden Partition DIY that I just got that's also new. Would that be something you're interested in? I also have the Log Fence DIY available.



I would LOVE to take that diy off your hands  Code should be visible for you!


----------



## Airysuit (Nov 4, 2021)

Are you still open? Can i visit please?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Nov 4, 2021)

deana said:


> I would LOVE to take that diy off your hands  Code should be visible for you!



Thank you for the code! I'll be on my way shortly.

Which DIY did you want, the Small Wooden Partition or the Log Fence, or both? I'm happy to give both if you need both.


----------



## Tenocht (Nov 4, 2021)

I would like to come for the recipe and tomatoes, please.


----------



## deana (Nov 4, 2021)

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Thank you for the code! I'll be on my way shortly.
> 
> Which DIY did you want, the Small Wooden Partition or the Log Fence? I'm happy to give both if you need both.



I will take both if you are offering  thank you so much!!


----------



## ahbramey (Nov 4, 2021)

Just left, thanks so much!


----------



## sarosephie (Nov 4, 2021)

Can I please join the queue?


----------



## Tenocht (Nov 4, 2021)

Do you have corrugated iron fence diy?


----------



## Rosie Moon (Nov 4, 2021)

I’d love to come by please, if you’re still open! :3


----------



## deana (Nov 4, 2021)

Tenocht said:


> Do you have corrugated iron fence diy?



I got none of the new fence diys so far  aside from what was just gifted to me!


----------



## deana (Nov 4, 2021)

Opened back up, this time with stars


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Nov 4, 2021)

May I visit


----------



## secretlyenvious (Nov 4, 2021)

deana said:


> Opened back up, this time with stars


May I come please?

	Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2021

Anything crafting by chance?


----------



## deana (Nov 4, 2021)

secretlyenvious said:


> May I come please?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2021
> 
> Anything crafting by chance?



Marshall making gold flooring I think, no new DIY right now but feel free to visit him if you like. I also have some other free DIY by the plaza for anyone


----------



## secretlyenvious (Nov 4, 2021)

Thank you so much!


----------



## scaredlittlebug (Nov 4, 2021)

Hey, i would love to come and get some tomato starts please!


----------



## Vsmith (Nov 4, 2021)

Can I please come by?


----------



## Kumori (Nov 4, 2021)

May I come visit? C:


----------



## princesskyndal (Nov 4, 2021)

May I please come visit?


----------



## th8827 (Nov 4, 2021)

May I buy some Tomatoes?


----------



## banjomins (Nov 4, 2021)

hi! I'd love to come over if you're still open!


----------



## Whohaw (Nov 4, 2021)

Yes please


----------



## islandprincess (Nov 4, 2021)

Are you still open? If so, can I come please?


----------

